# Stage 5, over Stage 4/4.25.. worth it??



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

I love my stage 4.25... How different is stage 5 over 4/4.25??

any stage 4/4.25 owners gone to stage 5, care to comment? 

One is getting an itch.. ha ha ..But I wouldn't want to mess with internals yet.. maybe.

Thanks

Chron


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think 4.5 will cure that matey.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

4.5 all day long,, and there is no need for internals,
Had mine at that stage for nearly a year now, and still loving it.
sticking with what i hope is the perfect amount of power and torque.


Goldie


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I'd say if u can afford it and engine is out for turbos it's worth doing internals. Just depends what your end goal is!!!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

DODGY said:


> I'd say if u can afford it and engine is out for turbos it's worth doing internals. Just depends what your end goal is!!!


+1 

I think what the Stage 5 lacks is an increase in torque over where you are now if you are sticking with a standard engine.

Up to 150 mph is my car that much quicker than a stage 4.25.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Stage 5 is intercooler and turbo, beyond stage 5 is where internals appear. Stage 5 turbos are often a third party core instead of just hybrid wheels on a stock core. Personally I'd do the internals for peace of mind and to enable you to really make use of any turbo choice but if you introduce too much low down torque you need to look at gearbox options. If bout that committed, stick with 4.5.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

What torque can you safely go to with standard pistons and upgraded rods?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Hugh Keir said:


> What torque can you safely go to with standard pistons and upgraded rods?


If only it'd been covered in some other threads!

Upgraded rods only ~ 800bhp and 700lb/ft
Upgraded pistons and rods ~ 850bhp +


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> +1
> 
> I think what the Stage 5 lacks is an increase in torque over where you are now if you are sticking with a standard engine.





Johnny G said:


> Upgraded rods only ~ 800bhp and 700lb/ft


So on 4.5 and modified turbos you are boost / torque limited in the mid range compared to stage 5.

Stage 5 with upgraded turbos can go for a bit more boost to provide an additional 70/80 ftlbs mid range torque over 4.5.

BHP is +50 higher up the revs on Stage 5 when torque may not be quite such a limiting factor.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hugh Keir said:


> So on 4.5 and modified turbos you are boost / torque limited in the mid range compared to stage 5.
> 
> Stage 5 with upgraded turbos can go for a bit more boost to provide an additional 70/80 ftlbs mid range torque over 4.5.
> 
> BHP is +50 higher up the revs on Stage 5 when torque may not be quite such a limiting factor.



Stage 5 is just a higher bhp turbo and an intercooler. It does not include internals according to standard nomenclature. In short, you can't run any more torque with stage 5 than stage 4.5.

4.5 is a cheaper turbo halfway house. Beyond 5 is where rods and pistons change.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

just go stage 4.5 looking at the dyno plots there identical with just a tiny 30 hp increase at max rpm.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

4.5 running around 720 ish BHP but under 620 Torque,
More than that in the torque range and you need rods,
Loads more bucks for not a lot more power,
Unless your going big Guns, 4.5 is by far the best choice,
IMHO 


Goldie


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> 4.5 all day long,, and there is no need for internals,
> Had mine at that stage for nearly a year now, and still loving it.
> sticking with what i hope is the perfect amount of power and torque.
> 
> ...


you not tempted to get forged, so you can have the torque to match the bhp???


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> 4.5 running around 720 ish BHP but under 620 Torque,
> More than that in the torque range and you need rods,
> Loads more bucks for not a lot more power,
> Unless your going big Guns, 4.5 is by far the best choice,
> ...


Not to mention going for Big Guns can mean you can have issues, downtime and costs to fix.

Sometimes it's better to have a car that works all the time and uses a well trodden path, than have unforseen issues to resolve.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Sometimes it's better to have a car that works all the time and uses a well trodden path, than have unforseen issues to resolve.


+1


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chronos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love my stage 4.25... How different is stage 5 over 4/4.25??
> 
> ...


Nope, anything above Stage 2 isn't worth it and if you saty with stage 2 you won't have any reliability issues either :chuckle::bowdown1::flame:


----------

